# Chit chat



## Josh (Mar 5, 2014)

What's everyone up to tonight? I'm doing laundry. I made some noodles for dinner. Kinda bored now and it's too early to go to bed. I might just read but I wanted to see what you all are doing!
So fill me in!


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 9, 2014)

lol I dont check the site often enough. Lets see, Thursday night I was playing some games, while Zilla slept in her humid hide.


----------



## Josh (Mar 10, 2014)

Tonight I have a meeting at 7 until 830 so a late dinner for me, I guess.
I ran 3 miles earlier so I'm a bit tired.
Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 6, 2016)

Not doing much myself besides rezzing threads from the dead.
Playin some Metro 2033, fixed my garbage disposal, fed Franz Ferdinand and now we're chilling getting ready to watch some movies.


----------



## BuffaloBill420herp (Aug 7, 2016)

My tegu toe is bleeding where the nail comes out. Looks like he got it caught on something. He has been walking funny on it. Any tips looks like I could just rip it out.


----------

